# IUI-D



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Is anyone else going through IUI using Donor  ? xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Polly

I suggest you pop on the IUI Girls TTC thread where I'm sure you will find many others also going down the donor route. Also try this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0 which will take you to a board dedicated to members who are using either donor eggs or sperm.

Hope this is helpful and wishing you the very best of luck for your new steps ^babydust^

Holly C xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Polly,

I've been through 2 rounds of dIUI.  If you want to ask any questions, please feel free to PM me.

Pippi xxxx


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Polly,

We are on the waiting list for Donor . Once we have been matched we are then going to start IUI.  

Have you been matched?

Sarah
XX


----------



## Kamryn (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi there.  We're considering IUI-D for a second child.  DD conceived IUI-D in 2004.  Ask me anything you like, hope I can help some.

Just trying to get up courage to start the whole rollercoaster again!

Kam x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Polly,
I have also had DIUI - as you can see from my profile it wasnt successful for us however, there are loads of girls for who it has been successful.  Why dont you join us on the donor thread - we are a lovely bunch  
Hope to "see" you there.
Love and luck
HellyS
xxx


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi girls,
Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, been feeling a little down after my last IUI treatment was cancelled! I am now waiting for next cycle to start, so I can begin my next treatment. Thankfully our clinic have found a donor, who can help us for a few goes, but hoping we only need one lot of sticky stuff, so we can keep the rest for siblings, although at this stage, would be content with just one little person to join our lives. I will have a look at the other forum - thanks for the advice. 

Have any of you considered telling your child about being conceived through donor! Our clinic seem to think we should but I am very much a believer that it is not how the baby is conceived, it's how it is loved and cared for when it arrives. What are you opinions?

Pxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi again,

As you know we were treated at the same clinic as you.  We talked about this this a lot.  At first we were not going to tell the baby - should we conceive) that they were created using a donor.  But then when it actually happened and we found out I was pregnant both of our thoughts changed and we decided that it would be for the best to be honest with her once she was old enough to fully understand.  We told only very close friends/family about our fertility treatment, but we thought that all it would take was one slip of a tongue and we would be suddenly dropped in at the deep end.  We may still change our minds yet.  Everyone is different when it comes to this decision and you should go with what you feel is best for the both of you.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------

